# Stuffed Cubanelle Peppers



## flash (Nov 13, 2012)

Did two pulled chuck roasts last week.













Pulled Beef 0125.jpg



__ flash
__ Nov 13, 2012






I wanted to do some stuffed peppers with some of this meat. As we were coming back thru Georgia from our trip to North Carolina, I spotted these Cubanelle peppers at a local veggie stand.













Peppers 01.jpg



__ flash
__ Nov 13, 2012






Opened them up with a knife and scrapped out some of the webbing and most of the seeds. The gal said these were not hot peppers, so my wife added some of our chopped banana peppers, onions and a small can of rotel chili sauce to a small box of red beans and rice.













Peppers 02.jpg



__ flash
__ Nov 13, 2012






After warming it up we scooped the mixture along with some added chuckie into the peppers.













Peppers Stuffed 03.jpg



__ flash
__ Nov 13, 2012






Added three strips of bacon around each pepper and sprinkle them with some Redneck Seasonings













Peppers Bacon 04.jpg



__ flash
__ Nov 13, 2012






Thru them in the smoker at 250º and figured around 1 3/4 to 2 hours of time. Used Cherry and Peach Wood for the smoke.













Peppers Done 05.jpg



__ flash
__ Nov 13, 2012






Cher tossed some Havarti cheese on them and microwaved to melt it a bit.

OUTSTANDING. If I can find these peppers around here, no more Pablanos for me. They were excellent.


----------



## driedstick (Nov 15, 2012)

Those look great I am going to do some for a side dish for turkey day


----------



## roadkill cafe (Nov 15, 2012)

Those look _really _good. Cubanelles are as available around here as Jalapenos.


----------



## smokinhusker (Nov 15, 2012)

Those look great! Nice idea filling too!


----------



## msuiceman (Dec 16, 2012)

my experience with cubanelles have been pretty positive. I grew a snot-load of them in a pot a couple years ago and are now a staple in my small garden. Haven't had much luck with bell peppers surprisingly in the last couple years.

looks like i have another use for them, because your pics look delicious!


----------



## flash (Dec 16, 2012)

MSUICEMAN said:


> my experience with cubanelles have been pretty positive. I grew a snot-load of them in a pot a couple years ago and are now a staple in my small garden. Haven't had much luck with bell peppers surprisingly in the last couple years.
> 
> looks like i have another use for them, because your pics look delicious!


 Any suggestion on soil conditions? I actually ordered some seeds and will be trying to grow them myself this coming season.


----------



## msuiceman (Dec 17, 2012)

I didn't do anything special to the soil to grow these, though I bet they would like the typical pepper preps: looser, well draining dirt, mixed with something like compost or peat moss for the top 4-6", use small amounts of balanced fertilizer, both when planting and after fruiting.

Direct sunlight like most peppers, more the better.

They don't seem to be too fussy, at least in my experience, but a few little things and I'm pretty sure you'll do well.


----------



## charcoal junkie (Feb 16, 2013)

Flash what is Redneck Seasoning


----------



## flash (Feb 16, 2013)

charcoal junkie said:


> Flash what is Redneck Seasoning


 It is just a local redneck spicy seasoning to add some heat to these sweet peppers. You can use Slap yo Mama, Everglades Heat, whatever you have.


----------

